
Ask HN: What is an app that you wish somebody else made? - grad8888
All of us are users of software and sometimes we wish someone wrote a piece of software that can make our lives easier. Let us create a list here and may be somebody else can take a shot at it.
======
paraditedc
There are at least two GitHub repos for this exact purpose:

[https://github.com/open-source-ideas/open-source-
ideas/issue...](https://github.com/open-source-ideas/open-source-ideas/issues)

[https://github.com/open-austin/project-ideas/issues](https://github.com/open-
austin/project-ideas/issues)

------
grad8888
Let me start first. I wish there is a free open source note taking software
that will allow me to easily insert inline images (copied from a clipboard).
AFAIK, the only software that has this feature is Zim Wiki. But its interface
is very primitive in a mac.

~~~
mtmail
Why would it need to be free? If it provides a value users could spend a
couple of dollars.

~~~
yangikan
Yes, as long it is open source, it should be okay.

